# Need Proper Use of HV Dryer and ClipperVac



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

This is where your BREEDER should be helping you!!! 

If you've purchased a show quality puppy from a reputable breeder, they should be there for you as your dog progresses and as they mature. THEY should be the ones that mentor you and help you find the advice and help you need for preparing your dog for it's show career. 

However, since you dont have that support, I will say this. I don't think you'll use clipper combs, clipper vac's, etc when grooming a SHOW PUPPY. In fact, most trimming of the hair (except feet face pattern setting) is done with shears. I highly recommend you find a mentor to help you, even if you have to drive many miles, if you plan on a show career for you dog. I dont' think it's out of your capabilites to do, just that you need specific help with hands-on guidance. Show grooming is not something you can learn from an internet forum. I am a PET GROOMER and while I don't groom show dogs, I do understand the concepts (and have the skills), feel I COULD with proper guidance, accomplish show grooming standards. I don't think a true grooming newbie could even begin to do what you are attempting without some one there to help and guide you.


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

Cameo said:


> This is where your BREEDER should be helping you!!!
> 
> If you've purchased a show quality puppy from a reputable breeder, they should be there for you as your dog progresses and as they mature. THEY should be the ones that mentor you and help you find the advice and help you need for preparing your dog for it's show career.
> 
> However, since you dont have that support, I will say this. I don't think you'll use clipper combs, clipper vac's, etc when grooming a SHOW PUPPY. In fact, most trimming of the hair (except feet face pattern setting) is done with shears. I highly recommend you find a mentor to help you, even if you have to drive many miles, if you plan on a show career for you dog. I dont' think it's out of your capabilites to do, just that you need specific help with hands-on guidance. Show grooming is not something you can learn from an internet forum. I am a PET GROOMER and while I don't groom show dogs, I do understand the concepts (and have the skills), feel I COULD with proper guidance, accomplish show grooming standards. I don't think a true grooming newbie could even begin to do what you are attempting without some one there to help and guide you.


Well thanks for taking the time to answer, but it wasn't incredibly helpful. I did purchase a show quality puppy from a reputable breeder, but she is 6 hours away and normally uses a handler. She gave me pointers with the most emphasis on just let the coat grow for awhile. I talk to her regularly and just thought I would see what other information I could get from those of you here. 

This board isn't very active with new messages and I thought another topic couldn't help. I also have other dogs and could use these tools on them transfering the information provided.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm running out the door to work right now, but I don't think Cameo even meant to suggest you not even ask for help! She was just meaning that it is really hard to help through the written word for something that is sooooo hands on, and without a mentor to physically be there it will be hard! lol.

Are you going to use a handler for in the ring? If so, then THEY need to do all the trimming. You might be able to get away with doing the FFT yourself [but best to talk to your handler about this] but all the other trimming needs to be done by the handler. You won't ever use the clippervac on it either, just a small set of clippers for the FFT is all the clipping that's done on a show dog (and later on the shaved parts of the CC, but again a small set of clippers would do that!) so you can put that away in the cupboard for your other dogs.

If you're NOT going to use a handler, you will still be best to get some guidance from someone to at least set the pattern in initially, perhaps go to some local shows and ask around, talk to some people and see what they have to say about it. At least you might see some other poodles there to see how it's done. You can also watch them fluff drying their dogs out after de-banding etc if you go along early, as being able to watch will be a lot easier than trying to work it out through written words here! 

But for now, wash your dog weekly, band the ears and neck if they're long enough. When drying, dry the shortest coat first as that's what will dry the fastest by itself. Blast the coat to being 85% dry and then using your pin brush, brush with a lower flow of air to straighten that last 15% out. Harder to do without a stand dryer, but perfectly possible, just turn the airflow down and take the nozzle off the end of the hose, and brush. Use conditioner on all your weekly baths to help protect the coat too. Hold the nozzle as close as you need to to blast the water off initially (it will vary depending on the location you're drying and the length of the coat! Too close on long hair will tangle it, but you want to hold it as close as you can without the tangling) when fluff drying the close-ness of the nozzle can generally be a bit closer as the airflow is reduced and you're brushing. In any case, have a spray bottle on hand to moisten the hair that has dried curly before you've managed to straighten it out.

Different preparation is needed on the bath immediately prior to a show, but I'll leave that to the show people to answer!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes, FD, you are correct! 

I didn't mean to sound snobbish, cruel, or otherwise nasty/unhelpful. Honestly, I wish you could find some one that was versed in showing/show grooming to HELP you hands-on. Since your breeder is so far, perhaps she could put you in touch with someone that is closer or could at least travel to you (or you to them) for a few days to help you get started.

One tip on drying with the HV to keep it from tangling terribly. The nozzle should be back far enough from the skin as the coat is long (if that makes sense) and don't move it wildly around. Small circular movements, concentrating in one area until it's dry (if your not using a stand dryer). Also, I'd use the pin brush for drying and the comb for after to check for mats and tangles. Use a GOOD brushing/scissoring spray while stretch drying the coat when an area is ALMOST dry. This will help the brush slide thru without breaking, eliminate tangles, and aid in setting the coat straight right at the end. 

you might try this site for some helpful tips

Grooming Tips


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

JOdi's free dvd on starting tips (bathing/drying) hs good tips on it. Mostly you wnt to blow the coat so that the hair blows away in a circle. As the hair dries it will blow out more like a circle so don't panic the first second if it's not circle. HOld the nozzle far enough away that the hair doesn't turn bacl on itself. So different lengths of hair need it held further or closer to prevent it curling back. 

Then for bset finish once pretty much totally dry take a stand dryer or a human dryer an line brush through. you can do this with the hv as well- just take the nozzle off. this gets it as straight as possible and a longer lasting straight (course it rains right after making it all moot  )


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I was helping prep some dogs for NDGA certification and Marlene Romani, the inventor of the clipper vac came back and said, "Can I show you a little tip for drying those long coated legs?" Ya, sure (GULP) What was I doing wrong? Apparently everything I had been taught was pretty much wrong. She taught me how to go from wet to bone dry/straight in about a half and hour on a standard. 

She highly recommends those shammy type towels. One towel per dog and keep wringing it out. 

She stressed that water flows to the lowest part so only start drying at the spine or head...its a huge time waster to move all over the dog cause the water continues trickling toward the belly's mid-line and feet.

Do palm sized sections only and you keep moving to adjacent palm size squares. When you do about 4 palm sections, remove the pointed cone and go right up next to the skin and "bounce" with short up and down movements onto the skin....the straightens the roots totally....it feels like the resistance on an air-hockey table...keep bouncing till bone dry.

Do this all over...including ears, hocks, face....everywhere. She said it it feels like there is a cold spot, that means there is moisture there and re-blow it again.

I have cut back drying time in my shop so incredibly much. My dogs are straight, flufffy and ready to go right to the styling table in minutes. I use this bounce technique all the time....and it does NOT tangle long long coats. She should know.


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you to everyone (and I do mean everyone); I apparently was stressed this morning when I read the first reply. Very interesting helpful tidbit from Marlene R via partial ... that must have been quite a day! Anyway, I realize we don't need to bathe very often, so I won't get to play for a little while. However, Romeo will be kept in a "sporting clip" so for him, we will be able to use the clippervac shortly. Although I think I'll play with it a bit. Juliet is the one who was purchased as a show puppy and will be growing out for the conformation ring, although that will be mostly for fun. I feel like I need to find a button that says "I'm here for fun not to be your serious competition." When I was showing maltese I just couldn't believe the nasty snotty people at the akc shows. 

I will not be using a pro handler; I know that puts us at a serious disadvantage, but I have been showing on the horse circuit for years and can't do horses anymore so I am going back to dogs which I can handle more easily. And of course I couldn't pick an easy breed like I don't know, lab ... had to choose another hard grooming breed. I just love the standard poodle. We do still have a farm, so I wanted a dog that would be family and farm friendly as well as for show. Although Juliet isn't getting anywhere near the mud nor horses until she's finished!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been grooming for over 40 years and will not touch Quincy with the scissors. Do you have a handler in your area? I know mine will groom him for her or I to handle him, but would not touch him for me to send him off to another handler, So, as long as you are showing Juliette, a handler would likely do the scissor work for you gladly.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> Do palm sized sections only and you keep moving to adjacent palm size squares. When you do about 4 palm sections, remove the pointed cone and go right up next to the skin and "bounce" with short up and down movements onto the skin....the straightens the roots totally....it feels like the resistance on an air-hockey table...keep bouncing till bone dry.
> 
> Do this all over...including ears, hocks, face....everywhere. She said it it feels like there is a cold spot, that means there is moisture there and re-blow it again.


It would be cool to see this technique in action. Do you have the ability to do a short video for the forum?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know how to post a video. I WISH I had someone with a droid phone to teach me.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

*Partial2P*: Thank you for posting those HV drying tips! I can't wait to bath Dana again just to try that! 

Right now, it's taking me an hour and a half to dry her with the HV... then, another 1/2 hour to stretch dry with a human hair dryer and slicker comb. I was just thinking the other day, "There must be a better way!" LOL

I will definitely try this, though I'm skeptical about the "standard bone dry and straight in 1/2 hour" bit. LOL! We'll see. 

Salukie :biggrin:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Very informative thread. Thank you to those who posted - great tips.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> I don't know how to post a video. I WISH I had someone with a droid phone to teach me.



you can take a video with your droid and upload it to youtube. but you need a youtube account. (set that up through your computer).

you can also take a video with your droid phone and then save it to your computer as a media file, then upload it to youtube that way.


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

These are great tips ... keep them coming!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> I was helping prep some dogs for NDGA certification and Marlene Romani, the inventor of the clipper vac came back and said, "Can I show you a little tip for drying those long coated legs?" Ya, sure (GULP) What was I doing wrong? Apparently everything I had been taught was pretty much wrong. She taught me how to go from wet to bone dry/straight in about a half and hour on a standard.
> 
> She highly recommends those shammy type towels. One towel per dog and keep wringing it out.
> 
> ...


I figured out fast with Stella that you keep the dryer pretty still..not moving all over the dog until a spot is dry. I have done something similiar to your bounce...but I have a hard time drying the legs..Stella is in a lambish or modernish cut. I worry that I will hurt her legs because the air flow is SO HARD..can you do that bounce on the legs? Or do you have a tip for legs?? I have a K9II and with both motors on it blows pretty hard. It also gets prety warm after about 30 minutes. It takes me a little longer than 30 minutes to finish her. The ears take the longest for me cause they are so thick and long and tangle easily. Not to hikack your thread  but thanks for the tips here too!!


----------

